# New ML. Need help



## josh chatham (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys. Got a CVA wolf 50 Cal ML for Christmas. I've always used traditional muzzleloader s and have never used the powder pellets. Planning on sighting it in today. How many pellets do you use at a time?


----------



## Jcurtis4 (Dec 26, 2016)

2 is what I use and a power belt bullet. Never had a problem finding a hit deer.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 26, 2016)

You can just use the same power you have now.

I don't think any gun REQUIRES the use of pellets. They just use them because they are more commercially available and "easy".

Goex and such requires dealers to do special storage so many have stopped carrying it


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 27, 2016)

make sure you read the package on the pellet box!!!!
Some are 50 grains, some are only 25 gr.

You have to compare the two side by side if you have never seen them before to see what I'm talking about.

Most CVA's shoot just fine with 100 grains, aka 2 pellets. Some pellets have a shiny end designed to go into the barrel 1st. depends on what brand.


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. I shot it yesterday. Went with the 100 grains. It did pretty well. Started out at 40 yards. Got it close. Then backed up to 100. Rezeroed it in there. Gonna shoot more today and hopefully hunt with it this week


----------

